# KC Area - 2018 Morel Season



## ms_ morel (Oct 17, 2012)

OK. Here is a thread for the KCMO Area for the 2018 Morel Season.

Is it too dry and/or too cool this year for much luck for us here in the KC Area?

As I can no longer get out into the woods to try to find my own, I would like to buy some morels if possible. All I want/need are about 2 to 4 pounds fairly fresh, not crumbly and reasonably priced. I can meet you any where in Clay, Platte, or southwestern Ray counties to make the transaction.


----------

